# Need Service Manual for 5 Hp Tecumseh HSSK50 in pdf format



## ditto914 (Dec 2, 2007)

Can anybody help me out? I'd really appreciate it! Thanks!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf


----------

